# coffeeitalia.co.uk or myespresso.co.uk or lagondola.it (Amazon)



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello to all coffee lovers,

I'm new to the forum and I found it when doing research to buy a new espresso machine. I pretty much decided to buy the Silvia and I'd love to have some feedback from the group about the best place to buy it in the UK.

I have listed the 3 main places I found selling the Silvia and looking the feedback for these companies in the forum it's not easy to decide which one to choose. Some feedback is not recent so I thought it might be a good idea to ask the question again and help people looking to buy the Silvia now.

I know people already told their terrible stories with these companies, and also some good feedback, in the forum but apparently there's no other option if you want to buy a Silvia. Am I wrong?

My questions are:

1) Is any of these companies authorised to sell the Silvia in the UK (My Espresso claims Cafe Italia can't sell in the UK).

2) Can these companies provide service in the UK? Is Ferrari Espresso providing services for Coffee Italia, and My Espresso has it's own service centre? How good / reliable they are? What about La Gondola?

3) If you had to buy one now which company you'd choose?

Thanks you all for the very helpful comments on this forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone replying to this please keep any feedback relevant to within the last 3 months?

Historical service issues may no longer be an accurate reflection of these companies business


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I honestly can't comment on either company, but personally I would recommend using a PID. As I am pretty sure tinkering like that would void warranties I wonder wether a second hand silvia with PID might be better value?

you will also need to budget for a decent grinder....

i don't think there is much choice for buying new in UK right now and I've read similar things to you. So if I wanted new and was happy to take a punt I guess it's would be simple and I would go with whoever could offer the better deal

servicing? That's interesting...never had my silvia serviced, it's seemed pretty straightforward to look after myself to be honest. Maybe others will tell me that's bad, but it's still going strong and I don't plan to replace it any time soon


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

by service I mean the ability to provide repairs during warranty period if a problem happens to the Silvia


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AlexCosta said:


> by service I mean the ability to provide repairs during warranty period if a problem happens to the Silvia


Have you asked the companies, specifically how this is handled....this will give you some idea of what to expect in the event of a problem...also look carefully at the small print on their website. Usually if they have a good warranty (how long is it, what are the terms), are they able to ensure your machine is fixed, carry comprehensive spare parts, then your good. If they don't sell parts, but shift boxes and state that your machine would be returned to the manufacturer, then that's an area for consideration. An awful lot of the manufacturers don't handle the warranty work themselves, the dealers do that....bought out warranty.

Also do you want everything handled by one company or to be dealing with another companies as service agents, is it a UK based company or not, it's often easier to deal with a UK based company.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To be blunt about this you would be far better off not buying a brand new Silvia and buying a Gaggia Classic, preferably a used pre-loved one from a forum member for around £100 and spending the rest of your budget on a good grinder. At brand new prices a Silvia simply isn't worth double the cost of a Classic and if you came to reselling a Classic you would lose very little, if any, money if you bought a used one.


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

ok... I'm probably not the only one to start with a budget and a machine in mind and to completely change focus and buy a different machine way over the original planned budget.

I bough the Nuova Simonelli Oscar from Electro's. The HX and steam power to speed up the process, the small price difference from the Silvia (about £100) and good reviews from Electros (also quick reply from Gianni) got me convinced.

I'll post my experience in the NS threads.

Thanks all for your help.


----------

